# Ugh. Cant decide which Laco to get! Bielefeld or Aachen



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

I really like the Bielefeld with the black ion plating, but concerned with its durability (flaking, peeling). I'm also pretty sure I'll be wearing it with a brown band not black as I have enough black bands. What do you guys think?

Anyone have a Bielefeld on a brown band?


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I would rather have the normal case. More versatile and authentic.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

And cheaper


----------



## marzen (Jun 15, 2008)

the strap color will grow on you as it ages. I love mine. I went with Miyota because they offered. had they not, I'd gone with ETA autowind.
Here is somewhat relevant picture. Just because


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

Kinda depends if it is a daily wearer. As a daily wearer, I think black is to be avoided, because it will scratch up too much. But if it's one of many watches you have, why not. My black Citizen Nighthawk (very similar case to the laco) is one of my favourites. Occasionally it will get a nick, which I touch up with a pen.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Janne said:


> I would rather have the normal case. More versatile and authentic.


+1. I'd always chose for the more authentic option.
.


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

stuffler said:


> +1. I'd always chose for the more authentic option.
> .


Well neither one is the most authentic option. Anyway, the original was grey which seems half way between black and silver.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks guys. think i'll go with aachen :-!


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Chris-John said:


> Well neither one is the most authentic option. Anyway, the original was grey which seems half way between black and silver.


The old Laco media blasted surface was 95% correct compared to the original. The new one is supposed to be even better.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> thanks guys. think i'll go with aachen :-!


I wish you could save a little bit more and get one of the more authentic ones!


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

Janne said:


> I wish you could save a little bit more and get one of the more authentic ones!


im sorry i dont understand? more authentic laco or more authentic brand?


----------



## Chris-John (Mar 24, 2011)

absoluteczech said:


> im sorry i dont understand? more authentic laco or more authentic brand?


He's suggesting to get a more authentic Laco like a Munster.


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

Correct. It is the lugs......


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh. To each their own. If I had the money I still wouldn't have bought the Munster. I like the small hour dial in the center


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

You are misunderstand. We are talking about the case. Laco had a quite different design of the case ( lugs) from the other manufacturers.
The lugs are kind of drop shaped.










The dial with the inner Hour circle is called the B-dial. It is a development of the more normal looking A-dial. The changeover was in late 1940 or early 1941.


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

oh i see what youre saying. yea thats minimal to me


----------



## Janne (Apr 16, 2007)

I am sure you will enjoy your watch, whichever you choose!

Your WUS name, why did you choose it?


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

thanks my aachen is actually being delivered today! amazing, i ordered it sunday evening. germany to california is 48hrs! 

im czech  its just a handle i use for everything online


----------



## absoluteczech (Jun 7, 2012)

so the watch arrived - yay!

not to found of the band. when i was at the mall the other day i saw a bell & ross watch that had a calf/suede
looking band and looked more vintage.

anyone know where i can get a similar looking band?

i need a 20mm, correct?























what about something like this?


----------



## Urpo (Nov 9, 2011)

absoluteczech said:


> anyone know where i can get a similar looking band?


You could check here >
Handmade Leather Watch Straps | Custom Watch Straps | Watch Straps Australia

I'm thinking about ordering myself... =)


----------

